# Moving to Benidorm 😎 Advice pleaseeee 🙏🏻



## Cjlou (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello !!!

So excited to be moving to Spain, I would love some advice please guys ! I'm heading to Benidorm mid to end of January !!! I will be working a uk based job but I'm looking in to long term lets maybe 6 months just to see if I want to move around or stay where I am. What's the best way around getting rentals ? I have a contact through a friend who I will be in touch shortly with and potentially going over in November to view places. 

Also I'm early 30s and single I need to find a community or I will go nuts !! What's Benidorm like for this ? I need group activities and hopefully making lots of friends !

My Spanish is pretty terrible too 😭 I'm hoping this will improve when I arrive and I'm willing to take spainish lessons too also with the hope of meeting new people as I would be working from home so this really limits my meeting people, 
Any advise would be great ! Many thanks


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

You'll have no problems finding somewhere to stay around Benidorm, not sure you'll end up learning much Spanish though. Is the job based in Benidorm?


----------



## Cjlou (Sep 13, 2016)

No the job is in the uk but I'm working from Spain, so I can move around. I just thought Benidorm would be a good place to start


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I wonder why?

I've only driven through Benidorm once so can't tell you a lot about it, but both Spanish and British people have told me that there's a Spanish side and a side heavily influenced by British holiday makers. 
I think you have to decide what you want to get out of the experience of living in Spain and decide which side of the fence to go and maybe Benidorm can help you decide. Is is the partying, boozy have a good time side or the getting to know Spain and Spanish side?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Cjlou said:


> Hello !!!
> 
> So excited to be moving to Spain, I would love some advice please guys ! I'm heading to Benidorm mid to end of January !!! I will be working a uk based job but I'm looking in to long term lets maybe 6 months just to see if I want to move around or stay where I am. What's the best way around getting rentals ? I have a contact through a friend who I will be in touch shortly with and potentially going over in November to view places.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I live in Benidorm. I retired early and moved here 2 years ago and loving every single moment 

Apartments are available but long term let's are not easily available until late September as any apartment available before then is usually let to holiday makers. A two bed apartment will cost you €500 per calendar month, plus electric. You will be very lucky to get anywhere for 6 months on contract.

Loads of expat bars in the area I live, which is the Rincon de Loix area. The club area is geared up for stag/hen parties and younger holiday makers. In winter it goes very quiet.

The Spanish people do not have any particular area, we all live amongst each other. Loads of Spanish and English and other nationalities in my building. 

There are many areas in Benidorm that have nice bars and restaurants, our favourite is the Italian. 

Don't be fooled by the TV series about brits in benidorm cos it ain't like that!:bowl:

Hope I've helped a little.

Steve


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Tebo, well said and nice to hear from someone living there and not spouting drivel about the place


----------



## Cjlou (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you Steve that's really helpful information ! I have been to Benidorm on holiday before and only actually went to one bar the whole time, I didn't find the party scene to intense but I liked the vibe and enjoyed Altea but just feel that area is a little too quiet for me. 

I had already checked out the Rincon de loix area but read a lot of mixed reviews, big hills and not as safe for single females walking around in the evening, what's your opinion ?

In regards to get a long let contract what's the standard length ? I thought I'd be best getting a short contract and spend more time checking out different areas then get a long term contract when I knew where worked best for me


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Cjlou said:


> Thank you Steve that's really helpful information ! I have been to Benidorm on holiday before and only actually went to one bar the whole time, I didn't find the party scene to intense but I liked the vibe and enjoyed Altea but just feel that area is a little too quiet for me.
> 
> I had already checked out the Rincon de loix area but read a lot of mixed reviews, big hills and not as safe for single females walking around in the evening, what's your opinion ?
> 
> In regards to get a long let contract what's the standard length ? I thought I'd be best getting a short contract and spend more time checking out different areas then get a long term contract when I knew where worked best for me


Hi Cjlou,

There are hundreds upon hundreds of good quality bars in and around Benidorm (not that I've been in them all :lol: ) My OH and myself use 3 expat bars local to us and a couple of favourites in the town centre, we're a bit past disco bars although, like yourself, we still love the 'buzz'

Rincon end is mainly holiday makers at this time of year and quietens down a lot after mid October. 

Pontente end is generally quiet most of the time, summer and winter. 

La Cala is a small area added on to Pontente, very quiet. Albir and Altea are lovely places to visit but far to quiet for us.

Rincon de loux end is not hilly unless you live up a hill  we've had 3 apartments here and none were uphill. Some hotels and apartments are uphill and are usually a lot cheaper. There are loads of residential blocks on the flat areas. Contracts are generally 11 months, renewable but you can sometimes negotiate shorter contracts, at a cost 

Rincon area is as safe as anywhere in Benidorm if you don't put yourself at risk! Benidorm is a 24 hour city always mingling with people, if you're out on your own you (nor I) wouldn't walk down a dark backstreet, would you. We have several single female friends who are quite happy to wander home after a session at one of our bars.

Don't forget, living here full time is totally different to the times when you've been on holiday. Best advice is have 2/3 weeks here in an apartment and instead of being on 'holiday' live for that period as you would living normally, shopping, cleaning getting up early etc.

Hope I've helped. Please ask more questions! 

We love it here.

Steve


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I wonder why?
> 
> I've only driven through Benidorm once so can't tell you a lot about it, but both Spanish and British people have told me that there's a Spanish side and a side heavily influenced by British holiday makers.
> I think you have to decide what you want to get out of the experience of living in Spain and decide which side of the fence to go and maybe Benidorm can help you decide. Is is the partying, boozy have a good time side or the getting to know Spain and Spanish side?


There isn't a "Spanish" side  If you mean the Pontente area then yes there are more Spanish residents but there are hundreds of Brits live there as it's the quiet end, hence older people.

The "Boozy, have a good time side" does not exist  if you want that it's down in the club area and "British Square" I can sit on my balcony in the evenings and late night and it can be deathly quiet!

Local laws demand noise regulators in all bars, all bars close windows and doors after midnight.

There are a lot of people who have their own views about Benidorm. Most of those people have never been to Benidorm but are very much taken in by the silly TV programmes. There are some good places to visit within Benidorm including green areas , restaurants and entertainment places like Benidorm Palace. 

I really wish people would visit Benidorm before giving out incorrect information :hand:

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> There isn't a "Spanish" side  If you mean the Pontente area then yes there are more Spanish residents but there are hundreds of Brits live there as it's the quiet end, hence older people.
> 
> The "Boozy, have a good time side" does not exist  if you want that it's down in the club area and "British Square" I can sit on my balcony in the evenings and late night and it can be deathly quiet!
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
I appreciate that you live there and I don't. You obviously have your life there and know what you're living!
My "information" is from 2 Spanish people I know. One woman was brought up in Beni and visits family on numerous occasions during the year. Another's Spanish daughter lives there with her English husband and also makes regular visits during the year to see her grand daughter. They both love it, but have told me there are different areas and some are more Spanish than others and some areas are more geared to foreign tourists which in the main are Brits. Some areas areas are more or less devoted to bars and drink and others aren't. This is pretty much the norm in many areas in Spain and I have no reason to doubt their word...

You info may be correct, but that doesn't mean that this contribution isn't.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Steve,
> I appreciate that you live there and I don't. You obviously have your life there and know what you're living!
> My "information" is from 2 Spanish people I know. One woman was brought up in Beni and visits family on numerous occasions during the year. Another's Spanish daughter lives there with her English husband and also makes regular visits during the year to see her grand daughter. They both love it, but have told me there are different areas and some are more Spanish than others and some areas are more geared to foreign tourists which in the main are Brits. Some areas areas are more or less devoted to bars and drink and others aren't. This is pretty much the norm in many areas in Spain and I have no reason to doubt their word...
> 
> You info may be correct, but that doesn't mean that this contribution isn't.


I agree with most of your comments and am not trying to be flippant with mine. The apartment block we live in, in the "English" end, are mainly Spanish who are very nice, warm and friendly people. I have a couple of friends on the "Spanish" end who also says similar about their apartment blocks.

I admit I don't know much about La Cala or beyond, they may be "Spanish" areas but they are way out from the town.

Rincon area, has loads of hotels that brits use, and some have their own entertainment, but this area has no nightclubs only smaller expat type bars. You have to walk about a mile to Calle Gerona to visit the nightclub scene, which is excellent if you want it.

When you're an excepted resident here you find that Spanish and many other nationalities live in peace and harmony :whoo:

Rant over.

Steve


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Steve,
> I appreciate that you live there and I don't. You obviously have your life there and know what you're living!
> My "information" is from 2 Spanish people I know. One woman was brought up in Beni and visits family on numerous occasions during the year. Another's Spanish daughter lives there with her English husband and also makes regular visits during the year to see her grand daughter. They both love it, but have told me there are different areas and some are more Spanish than others and some areas are more geared to foreign tourists which in the main are Brits. Some areas areas are more or less devoted to bars and drink and others aren't. This is pretty much the norm in many areas in Spain and I have no reason to doubt their word...
> 
> You info may be correct, but that doesn't mean that this contribution isn't.


Pesky, your information is 100% accurate. I know Benidorm well but, thankfully, live an hour's drive inland from the resort, in the peace and quite of the mountains. Poniente (not Pontente) is the quieter end. Rincón de Loix is full of English bars and discos and can get very rowdy at night in the summer. If fish, chips and mushy peas, washed down with ten pints of Stella, is your idea of a good night out, then you won't be disappointed taking a holiday there. Each to their own!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> Pesky, your information is 100% accurate. I know Benidorm well but, thankfully, live an hour's drive inland from the resort, in the peace and quite of the mountains. Poniente (not Pontente) is the quieter end. Rincón de Loix is full of English bars and discos and can get very rowdy at night in the summer. If fish, chips and mushy peas, washed down with ten pints of Stella, is your idea of a good night out, then you won't be disappointed taking a holiday there. Each to their own!


I still beg to differ. The bars and discos are all on the Calle Gerona area not in the 'residential' area of Rincon de loux. If you think I'm wrong please name a couple? There are no disco bars in this area it's mainly hotels and residential blocks. People come on holiday to Benidorm and spend their hard earned cash how they like. You obviously would not like living in this city but living in the mountain area most certainly would not be a choice of mine.

As you rightly point out "each to their own"


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It seems that, as in most places, there are many different areas of Benidorm and they appeal to different ages and tastes. I wouldn't say there's something for everyone, but a lot of people are very happy with it for different reasons. The 2 women I mentioned before love it. One mid 30's - 40's, no children the other a working widow of @ 60.

PS Benidorm tv series - love it!
There are some great characters and actors, Les (Tim Healy) for example, Mateo (Jake Canuso). Madge (Sheila Reid) and Siobhan Finneron who plays Janice Garvey are a very accomplished actresses. I also like the gays Troy (Paul Bazely) and Kenneth (Tony Maudsley). Some of the other characters are weaker and more slapstick, but in general I like it.
However the best are the opening credits - All those bums and pot bellies. That is very _tourist beach in Spain_ and I know 'cos I've been there and seen it!!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> I still beg to differ. The bars and discos are all on the Calle Gerona area not in the 'residential' area of Rincon de loux. If you think I'm wrong please name a couple? There are no disco bars in this area it's mainly hotels and residential blocks. People come on holiday to Benidorm and spend their hard earned cash how they like. You obviously would not like living in this city but living in the mountain area most certainly would not be a choice of mine.
> 
> As you rightly point out "each to their own"


Agreed, the roughest, most down-market part of Rincón de Loix is around the Calle Gerona and it gets a bit quieter as you head up Av Ametllar de Mar away from the seafront. I think the bar where Sticky Vicky used to do her nightly "vaginal magic show" was in Calle Gerona alongside other places of entertainment where drag queens earn their living and drunks can often be seen sleeping it off in the gutter. Charming place!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It seems that, as in most places, there are many different areas of Benidorm and they appeal to different ages and tastes. I wouldn't say there's something for everyone, but a lot of people are very happy with it for different reasons. The 2 women I mentioned before love it. One mid 30's - 40's, no children the other a working widow of @ 60.
> 
> PS Benidorm tv series - love it!
> There are some great characters and actors, Les (Tim Healy) for example, Mateo (Jake Canuso). Madge (Sheila Reid) and Siobhan Finneron who plays Janice Garvey are a very accomplished actresses. I also like the gays Troy (Paul Bazely) and Kenneth (Tony Maudsley). Some of the other characters are weaker and more slapstick, but in general I like it.
> However the best are the opening credits - All those bums and pot bellies. That is very _tourist beach in Spain_ and I know 'cos I've been there and seen it!!


Yes there are many different area's of Benidorm, something to suit most types of holiday makers and that is why so many people , single and with families come back time and time again.

I agree with you about the "Benidorm" tv series taken as it is, a comedy show. The other rubbish tv programme, "Bargain Brits in Benidorm" is total rubbish and not true to general Benidorm life.

Lavante beach is designed to be a tourist beach but it's often packed solid with Spanish, Germans and Belgium folk never mind obese brits 

Steve


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> Agreed, the roughest, most down-market part of Rincón de Loix is around the Calle Gerona and it gets a bit quieter as you head up Av Ametllar de Mar away from the seafront. I think the bar where Sticky Vicky used to do her nightly "vaginal magic show" was in Calle Gerona alongside other places of entertainment where drag queens earn their living and drunks can often be seen sleeping it off in the gutter. Charming place!


The Police and the club security are keeping the area well under control nowadays.The only people who sleep in doorways are the few genuine homeless people who never bother anyone.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> Yes there are many different area's of Benidorm, something to suit most types of holiday makers and that is why so many people , single and with families come back time and time again.
> 
> I agree with you about the "Benidorm" tv series taken as it is, a comedy show. The other rubbish tv programme, "Bargain Brits in Benidorm" is total rubbish and not true to general Benidorm life.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm confusing it with another programme, but I thought "Bargain Brits in Benidorm" was a factual documentary featuring real-life people who actually live in the resort, unlike the comedy show starring Madge and the Garvey family (which, I agree, is brilliant!).


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> Maybe I'm confusing it with another programme, but I thought "Bargain Brits in Benidorm" was a factual documentary featuring real-life people who actually live in the resort, unlike the comedy show starring Madge and the Garvey family (which, I agree, is brilliant!).


ound: Really Skipper, you really think we all live like that? 

Short story: I was in my local expats bar a while back talking to some holiday makers and I told them I lived here in Benidorm, their first question: which caravan site are you on?:frusty:

And we're told tv doesn't influence people. 

I never cease to be amazed :confused2:


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> ound: Really Skipper, you really think we all live like that?
> 
> Short story: I was in my local expats bar a while back talking to some holiday makers and I told them I lived here in Benidorm, their first question: which caravan site are you on?:frusty:
> 
> ...


No, of course I'm not suggesting that you and all the thousands of other expats in Benidorm live like that. But surely you are not suggesting that Channel 5 invented all the Brits who are filmed and interviewed in their documentary? To refresh my memory of the series I looked it up on the web. I assume the series you refer to is "Bargain-Loving Brits in the Sun?" The Channel 5 synopsis reads: "Fancy swapping the damp and grey of the UK for a new cheap-as-chips life in the sun? This new Benidorm-based observational series charts the lives of Brits who have done exactly that. Caravan parks across the sunny Spanish coastal town are bursting at the seams with British ex-pats blinging up their statics, tarting up their tourers and tucking into tapas on the cheap. Local business owners slog 24/7 to make a profit in a town where two pints can cost just one euro."


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> No, of course I'm not suggesting that you and all the thousands of other expats in Benidorm live like that. But surely you are not suggesting that Channel 5 invented all the Brits who are filmed and interviewed in their documentary? To refresh my memory of the series I looked it up on the web. I assume the series you refer to is "Bargain-Loving Brits in the Sun?" The Channel 5 synopsis reads: "Fancy swapping the damp and grey of the UK for a new cheap-as-chips life in the sun? This new Benidorm-based observational series charts the lives of Brits who have done exactly that. Caravan parks across the sunny Spanish coastal town are bursting at the seams with British ex-pats blinging up their statics, tarting up their tourers and tucking into tapas on the cheap. Local business owners slog 24/7 to make a profit in a town where two pints can cost just one euro."


Exactly, all the channel 5 hype worked well didn't it. It got yourself and thousands of people watching it. Many couldn't wait to see the next episode to see what happened to him/her in the next caravan. Utter rubbish, that's how to get viewing figures I suppose.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, I decided to see an episode of Benidorm that I hadn't seen before.
Benidorm series 8, episode 2. See the bar scene at 2:18 until Joan Temple Savage leaves with a "Hasta Luego". Les, Mateo and Ms. Temple Savage at their best.Benidorm Season 8 » Episode 2 - Jan 18, 2016 - Video Dailymotion


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I decided to see an episode of Benidorm that I hadn't seen before.
> Benidorm series 8, episode 2. See the bar scene at 2:18 until Joan Temple Savage leaves with a "Hasta Luego". Les, Mateo and Ms. Temple Savage at their best.Benidorm Season 8 » Episode 2 - Jan 18, 2016 - Video Dailymotion


Thanks for the link but I've seen it. I've stood and watched several scenes being shot in various places around Benidorm and the amount of equipment used for short scenes is amazing. Nice to see how things are done though and looking forward to seeing those particular bits in the next series.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

This thread does make me wonder why over one and a half million brits go on holiday to Benidorm...Oh yea, I remember, we been told here that the brit tourists are just a bunch of fat, loud, drunken idiots who live in a cultural vacuum.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> This thread does make me wonder why over one and a half million brits go on holiday to Benidorm...Oh yea, I remember, we been told here that the brit tourists are just a bunch of fat, loud, drunken idiots who live in a cultural vacuum.


Well, no doubt some are.
You get them in Blackpool too.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> This thread does make me wonder why over one and a half million brits go on holiday to Benidorm...Oh yea, I remember, we been told here that the brit tourists are just a bunch of fat, loud, drunken idiots who live in a cultural vacuum.


It's cheap, it has British pubs, there's no shortage of cafes offering a full English breakfast, there are chips on every menu (i.e., you don't have to eat that foreign muck!), dozens of places serve an English Sunday roast with all the trimmings for under a fiver, you can place a bet on the horses at one of the many illegal bookies and you can watch English TV in lots of bars (football and Eastenders are always popular) ... and, of course, you can see where the Garveys take their holidays. Is it any wonder that Benidorm is so popular with so many Brits!


----------



## Cjlou (Sep 13, 2016)

Well your an entertaining bunch 😂
Where I wanted to move was never what my original post was about but if it helps these are my reasons- I want Spain and a dash of England for when any home sickness kicks in plus my poor Spainish having a few English around will help, I've been to Benidorm and never felt I had to party or eat a full English ! Though when I have friends and family over they have the option ! The beaches are very clean and beautiful ! I'm not planning on driving so having plenty of shops around is helpful, I live 20 minutes away from London so I don't want a big city nor do I want a sleepy small seaside town, I have a lot of friends in their mid to late 20's who still enjoy a good night out plus I'm not 100% per cent ready to hang up my dancing shoes so it's nice to have night out options, I'm not marrying Benidorm therefore if it doesn't suit me I'm sure I will find somewhere else. I'm glad to read how happy and passionate you all our in regards to your parts of Spain and I cannot wait to arrive and hopefully feel the same


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Cjlou said:


> Well your an entertaining bunch ��
> Where I wanted to move was never what my original post was about but if it helps these are my reasons- I want Spain and a dash of England for when any home sickness kicks in plus my poor Spainish having a few English around will help, I've been to Benidorm and never felt I had to party or eat a full English ! Though when I have friends and family over they have the option ! The beaches are very clean and beautiful ! I'm not planning on driving so having plenty of shops around is helpful, I live 20 minutes away from London so I don't want a big city nor do I want a sleepy small seaside town, I have a lot of friends in their mid to late 20's who still enjoy a good night out plus I'm not 100% per cent ready to hang up my dancing shoes so it's nice to have night out options, I'm not marrying Benidorm therefore if it doesn't suit me I'm sure I will find somewhere else. I'm glad to read how happy and passionate you all our in regards to your parts of Spain and I cannot wait to arrive and hopefully feel the same


I'll put my final comments then unless you have any specific questions I am outa here 

Benidorm is a multi cultural city that serves mainly as holiday destination hence it caters for everybody and yes, you can get great "Full English breakfasts" and "Fish, Chips and Mushy Peas" which are very nice indeed as are the Sunday roast dinners. If you want Italian, Spanish, French, Indian or any other type of food then you will find it. Some restaurants are very up market and for me, unaffordable. There are several hotels where you can pay at their restaurant door and eat all you can manage from the hotel buffet menu. 

You will find every style of fashion especially in the La Marina shopping complex where you will find all the modern brands. There is the Benidorm indoor market which sells everything you need. 

I purposely went down the club area in Calle Gerona last night and there were all ages and nationalities. Mothers with children, young people, such as yourself, enjoying themselves with their friends, old couples who enjoy their half pints while people watching. Everyone was laughing (unlike some Victor Meldreth type posters on here ) In all the time I've lived here I've never seen any trouble in the streets, people get drunk but stay happy with it. I've never seen anyone sleeping in the gutter!

You will love it here I'm sure but if you come to live full time there will be legal things to do like signing on the foreigners register, getting you residencia, signing the Padron and most importantly getting your healthcare sorted.

Steve


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

A lot of nonsense is talked about living in Spain. It used to annoy me when people said they wanted to live in the 'real' Spain or made snide comments about Britzones. As if there were 'rules' about how to live in Spain, set by British immigrants......

I hate places like Benidorm and wouldn't live in them if you paid me. Neither would I choose to live in a flyblown pueblo miles from civilisation. But that says nothing about the places and everything about me. Because at the end of the day, it's down to your personal taste, nothing more and some personal 'tastes' are really disguised snobbishness.
Benidorm is as much the 'real' Spain as any Andalucian pueblo blanco. Of course it's 'real', it's in Spain, isn't it? Spain is a big, diverse country which can cater for all tastes. Some people like rural solitude, others boisterous lively places. Spain can provide those and much more.
Millions enjoy family holidays in places like Benidorm, Blackpool, Las Vegas.....all places I avoid because that's not my idea of an enjoyable holiday. But I can see why so many people enjoy seaside places like that.
I once saw a programme about retired Brits living somewhere on the Costa Brava. None of them spoke any Spanish, they ate British food in British cafes, bought The Mirror or The Mail, drank English beer, played bowls, went to the British Legion socials.....and they were having a wonderful life. 
After forty years of work, if people find a place in the sun to retire and enjoy the last years of their lives, it's not for others to pass judgment on their tastes.
As I always say, 'Sobre los gustos...'


----------



## Cjlou (Sep 13, 2016)

Steve 

I do have a question about registering as a resident/ nie number

What's the information page ? Is that the picture page in my passport ? Also do I need to show how much money I have ? And is there a certain amount I should have ? I'm not going to be working a Spanish job so do I still need to pay taxes ? Would I need to show my employment contract from my uk job ?

Also is there anywhere you would recommend for Spanish lessons ? 

What is the best bank to set an account up with and is it complicated ?

Many thanks for your time and advice


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Cjlou said:


> Steve
> 
> I do have a question about registering as a resident/ nie number
> 
> ...


When you apply for your NIE you will need to complete form EX15 and present it at the Police station along with all the documents required with several copies of each. I employed a local english speaking solicitors to complete all forms and assist me to aquire everything needed to be legal including the NIE, residencia document, they helped with sor ting the Padron. They ferried us around to the Police station, town hall and INSS office to get my S1 healthcare sorted. They did all that for about €300.

When you apply for residency you will need to prove you are not going to be a burden on the state by showing you have a regular income or a good amount in a Spanish Bank (I cant quote a figure off hand) along with a current credit card. You will need to show you have healthcare sorted.

When you have lived in Spain for more than 183 days you automatically become a tax resident. You will need to fill in Modelo 720 to declare all you worldly wealth. You will pay taxes in Spain. You will need to fill in the double taxation forms to avoid paying taxes in Spain and the UK and send it to HMRC. 
I'm sure other posters may add to this information or correct anything I've got mistaken. 

Depending where you finally settle, there may be free Spanish lessons available. There are no free lessons in Benidorm as far as I know. I use Duolingo online. You can get private lessons if you pay.

I am with Sabadell bank. I'd set up a non resident account a couple of years before we came to live here and kept topping it up to look like a regular income. We changed it to a resident account when we got here to live. It's easy to set up .You will need your passport, rental contract and NIE Number. 

If you have a UK bank account I suggest you keep it open then use a money transfer company to transfer what you need monthly. I use Transferwise and it gets transfered in a day.

Look on the UK government website. www.Gov.uk/guidance/living-in-Spain 

I'm sure you will get more information from other posters as they are very knowledgeable about these subjects. 

Please ask more questions 


Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cjlou - it's extremely unlikely that your work contract from the UK will be accepted as proof of income. Nor will working for a UK company automatically give you access to healthcare in Spain, so you're best talking to a gestor in Spain before you do anything, to see which is the best way for you to deal with this.


There's no need to get the NIE first. If when you register s resident, you don't already have a NIE, one will be issued then.


You only have to complete modelo 720 if you have assets of 50,000€ or more outside Spain

Currently in our local _extranjería_ they are asking for a bank balance of 7000€ for anyone not working here or not in receipt of a state pension


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Three hundred euros to get an NIE/Residencia seems to me like a massive rip-off. It cost me ten euros which I had to pay to the bank next door to the police station, that and the cost of the photos.
I didn't speak Spanish when I got here, apart from the odd few words. But if you have all the required forms, photos, p/copies, originals, there's really no need to be fluent or even half way competent in Spanish. I would have thought that the Foreign Police Department in a place like Benidorm would have English speaking officials dealing with these applications.
There used to be a Sticky on this Forum with the form (Solicitud) you need plus information on what you need to take with you. You have to appear in person anyway. 
Paying so much for something that is more or less free, give or take a few euros, is a big no-no for me. If I were you I'd sound things out first. Visit your local Foreign Police Department, check things out. Save yourself unnecessary expenditure.
Modelo 720 is only required if you have assets to the value of 50k euros plus. If you have such assets, completing that form is no big deal either although when the requirement was first introduced, some people thought it was a huge problem....As usual here, poco nueces, mucho ruido, as the Spanish say, or, a lot of fuss about nothing.
Some people complain about 'Spanish bureaucracy' but I've never found this a problem. Got NIE/Residencia, tax and health care sorted and changed to Spanish driving licence with not a single problem. People who moan about bureaucracy here have obviously never lived in a former socialist bloc state.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Three hundred euros to get an NIE/Residencia seems to me like a massive rip-off. It cost me ten euros which I had to pay to the bank next door to the police station, that and the cost of the photos.
> I didn't speak Spanish when I got here, apart from the odd few words. But if you have all the required forms, photos, p/copies, originals, there's really no need to be fluent or even half way competent in Spanish. I would have thought that the Foreign Police Department in a place like Benidorm would have English speaking officials dealing with these applications.
> There used to be a Sticky on this Forum with the form (Solicitud) you need plus information on what you need to take with you. You have to appear in person anyway.
> Paying so much for something that is more or less free, give or take a few euros, is a big no-no for me. If I were you I'd sound things out first. Visit your local Foreign Police Department, check things out. Save yourself unnecessary expenditure.
> ...


The €300 was an agreed figure to get all the documentation required for both me and my OH. They made all the nessessary appointments for both of us, filled in all the necessary forms and paid all the fee's. The figure also included door to door transport (twice) as my wife was at the time unable to walk far. The INSS at Benidorm insisted on a Spanish speaker, so that saved us a translator. They also took us in their car to the local health centre and as they also wanted a Spanish speaker they helped us through that too. 

IMHO money well spent. (At that time £1 = €1.40.)

Steve


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> The €300 was an agreed figure to get all the documentation required for both me and my OH. They made all the nessessary appointments for both of us, filled in all the necessary forms and paid all the fee's. The figure also included door to door transport (twice) as my wife was at the time unable to walk far. The INSS at Benidorm insisted on a Spanish speaker, so that saved us a translator. They also took us in their car to the local health centre and as they also wanted a Spanish speaker they helped us through that too.
> 
> IMHO money well spent. (At that time £1 = €1.40.)
> 
> Steve


I have to agree, well worth the money! It's easy to say you can do these things on your own, but when we first arrived in Spain we were totally overwhelmed and, despite studying Spanish for a year beforehand, we couldn't understand a word that was said when visiting Police stations and INSS offices. Without a translator/gestor at our side we would have been totally lost. Now, nine years later, these things seem so simple but I would not under-estimate how daunting such procedures are for newly arrived expats who are no doubt, as we were, full of trepidation and doubts and need the re-assurance of an experienced person who is fluent in the language and who fully understands the legal requirements.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's a recent thread about Benidorm which I has some interesting observations I think. I didn't re read right to the end so I don't know if it ended in a squabble ...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/963002-benidorm-wow-just-wow.html


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's a recent thread about Benidorm which I has some interesting observations I think. I didn't re read right to the end so I don't know if it ended in a squabble ...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/963002-benidorm-wow-just-wow.html


 Oh for goodness sake Pesky, you really do have an obsession with Benidorm 

Perhaps you should meet us expats at our local and we could show you around the city in other areas that do not involve tourists enjoying themselves. 

I can't understand that you don't realise that Benidorm is a major holiday destination, but away from the main tourist area life goes on for families and people who have to make a living. 

Steve


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> Oh for goodness sake Pesky, you really do have an obsession with Benidorm
> 
> Perhaps you should meet us expats at our local and we could show you around the city in other areas that do not involve tourists enjoying themselves.
> 
> ...


I have a confession to make: I went to Benidorm yesterday for the first time in two years! My wife, who knew nothing about this thread, suddenly announced that she wanted to go there because she had been told that there were some clearance sales in the fashion shops. She even suggested that we could have a fish and chip lunch! We walked around the old town (the better part of Benidorm) for about an hour without buying anything (except for an over-priced coffee) and then mutually agreed that we needed to escape! After paying the extortionate parking charge we headed for the peace and quiet of El Campello and enjoyed a delicious Arroz a Banda for lunch.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> Oh for goodness sake Pesky, you really do have an obsession with Benidorm
> 
> Perhaps you should meet us expats at our local and we could show you around the city in other areas that do not involve tourists enjoying themselves.
> 
> ...





> Oh for goodness sake,


 Steve...
I can assure you Benidorm doesn't occupy much space in my mind . I don't have an obsession about it. Weston s Mare perhaps - Benidorm no. I don't know enough about it, and haven't actually written my opinion of it. Other posters have.
I was looking for something about markets and found this thread about Benidorm that I thought might interest the OP.

I think my comments about the place have been very objective - others not so. Maybe you're mixing me up with other posters?



> I can't understand that you don't realise that Benidorm is a major holiday destination, but away from the main tourist area life goes on for families and people who have to make a living.


And I can't understand what I've written that makes you think I don't understand that:eek2::nono::confused2: (And all the other "smilies" that you might wish to add)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

On reflection, Benidorm can't be for me.
I'm an immigrant and it seems Benidorm is full of 'expats'.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> On reflection, Benidorm can't be for me.
> I'm an immigrant and it seems Benidorm is full of 'expats'.....


Mary perhaps you can help me. I can't seem to find the


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> On reflection, Benidorm can't be for me.
> I'm an immigrant and it seems Benidorm is full of 'expats'.....


Yes, you are quite right! And these expats spend all day moaning about the immigrants in the UK who live in ghettos, never learn the language and don't conform to our way of life!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Skipper said:


> Yes, you are quite right! And these expats spend all day moaning about the immigrants in the UK who live in ghettos, never learn the language and don't conform to our way of life!


When I lived in Prague I met an English woman 'expat' who solemnly told me she'd left the UK because they let in too many foreigners.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> I have a confession to make: I went to Benidorm yesterday for the first time in two years! My wife, who knew nothing about this thread, suddenly announced that she wanted to go there because she had been told that there were some clearance sales in the fashion shops. She even suggested that we could have a fish and chip lunch! We walked around the old town (the better part of Benidorm) for about an hour without buying anything (except for an over-priced coffee) and then mutually agreed that we needed to escape! After paying the extortionate parking charge we headed for the peace and quiet of El Campello and enjoyed a delicious Arroz a Banda for lunch.


I have just got back from a lovely day out, also in the old town. We walked into town along the Lavante promenade in the sunshine and passed by hundreds of people on the pristine beach enjoying themselves, laughing etc. Got into town and went to the Tapas Square and fully enjoyed Spanish tapas and a bottle of Spanish wine. All may i add, at a very reasonable price. Absolutely lovely day as we sat with Spanish and German middle aged tourists and residents. It was quite amusing trying to communicate with each other, we all enjoyed the day. Then we walked back home again along the sea edge and got our feet wet. Great to see holiday makers enjoying themselves on the beach and in the sea.

Sorry you had a bad day Skipper.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> I have just got back from a lovely day out, also in the old town. We walked into town along the Lavante promenade in the sunshine and passed by hundreds of people on the pristine beach enjoying themselves, laughing etc. Got into town and went to the Tapas Square and fully enjoyed Spanish tapas and a bottle of Spanish wine. All may i add, at a very reasonable price. Absolutely lovely day as we sat with Spanish and German middle aged tourists and residents. It was quite amusing trying to communicate with each other, we all enjoyed the day. Then we walked back home again along the sea edge and got our feet wet. Great to see holiday makers enjoying themselves on the beach and in the sea.
> 
> Sorry you had a bad day Skipper.


I think it's the crowds that put me off! Although I was brought up in London I lived most of my life in Cornwall, for the last 25 years in an isolated country cottage, and now I live in the mountains where you can hear a pin drop, so not used to pushing and shoving my way along busy streets. The tapas bars in the old town are lovely,and we were tempted to stay and have a tapas lunch, but there were just too many people. Perhaps if it had been January or February we would have enjoyed it more (I didn't expect Benidorm to still be so busy at this time of year, to be honest). Just a few miles along the coast from Benidorm there are such peaceful resorts with, in my opinion, better quality and cheaper food, easy and free parking and almost deserted beaches. Probably too quiet for some but, as I said before, each to their own!


----------



## ZepDing (11 mo ago)

I know an older thread but am researching into areas of Benidorm, Santa Pola and Villajoyosa in particular.
Can somebody give me an idea of living in the Foietes and Colonia Madrid area of Benidorm please?


----------

